

Execution Vs Excellence - growdetroit
http://www.growdetroit.com/execution-vs-excellence/

======
drumdance
"Launching an inferior product just to slap the execute button can make you
look stupid"

This is a straw man. "Inferior" is not defined. You can launch a product that
doesn't have every feature you wanted and still be a success. You can also
launch a product that has every feature you wanted but no one cares - i.e. a
solution in search of a problem.

In most cases, you won't "look stupid" because no one is watching.

The exceptions are mature companies like Apple or overhyped startups like
Color. I'll wager most readers of this article don't fall into either
category.

